# PSA 3 "Tent of Doom"



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeiWzRwud6I


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Saw this on facebook.. Great scenario, IMO. Have to believe a lot of dogs would have a hard time engaging a decoy in that situation. Makes me want to cook up similar conditions for our dogs' training.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

coolios, is that done as a search scenario? or is the dog walked up to it?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> coolios, is that done as a search scenario? or is the dog walked up to it?


 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=339075559565324&set=o.50032954114&type=2&theater

THis is from the outside. Facebook. not youtube.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A couple of yrs ago at Jerry Lyda's get together in Augusta the had the chain saw thing. Not even in an enclosed area but very few dogs wanted anything to do with the suited guy with the chain saw.
The other thing that threw the dogs was a guy in a suit, sitting on a flat bed car trailer. He was tossing tennis balls at the dogs as they ran at him. The dogs did better then with the saw but still some of them thought they were in heaven with all the tennis balls falling around them.


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

That is pretty cool. Love the camera angle, you can really get a good view! 

I could just imagine the scenario with the tennis balls. Devious!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> A couple of yrs ago at Jerry Lyda's get together in Augusta the had the chain saw thing. Not even in an enclosed area but very few dogs wanted anything to do with the suited guy with the chain saw.
> The other thing that threw the dogs was a guy in a suit, sitting on a flat bed car trailer. He was tossing tennis balls at the dogs as they ran at him. The dogs did better then with the saw but still some of them thought they were in heaven with all the tennis balls falling around them.


 If memory serves me correctly only about a handful passed the tennis ball test. My personal dog did not!](*,) 

Did you run thunder through that one?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> If memory serves me correctly only about a handful passed the tennis ball test. My personal dog did not!](*,)
> 
> Did you run thunder through that one?



Thunder had never seen a suit before so I didn't enter. Sleeve work only in the standard schutzhund routine. I also knew the tennis balls would have got to him. 
I did have Wayne Dodge work him afterwords. Thunder was totally confused by the suit. Wayne had to present an arm to get him to engage. 
I've never worked him in any sort of PPD type scenario, just Schutzhund so I didn't expect him to do anything spectacular.


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

Well Bob, you had the right man to do the job as far as introducing your sleeve dog to a suit. Wayne D. is amazing. The man knows some damn dogs, thats for sure.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Wayne did an excellent job with Thunder. Perfect balance of pressure and prey to keep Thunder there to engage.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

So was this a pass or fail? I'm asking more about the help getting in there than the engaging.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If I recall it was pass or fail with a number of different exercises. 
I may be wrong because it was 3-4 yrs ago......and I'm gittin old! :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jamie lind said:


> So was this a pass or fail? I'm asking more about the help getting in there than the engaging.


total scenario was worth 50 pts.

start point was worth 5, on that one...handler was supposed to stay there...but was allowed to move from there without totaling failing the scenario...

she lost all 5 points for going and helping her dog, which was the right choice to make in that instance I would say.

not sure how the rest of the scoring went.

someone will correct me if I am wrong, but that is how I understood the explanation


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Joby!


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> total scenario was worth 50 pts.
> 
> start point was worth 5, on that one...handler was supposed to stay there...but was allowed to move from there without totaling failing the scenario...
> 
> ...


Thanks that's what i was wondering. Not wondering about the entire event, just the exercise.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Also wondering does the dog see the man go in, or is it a search?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jamie lind said:


> Thanks that's what i was wondering. Not wondering about the entire event, just the exercise.


yep that explanation was about that scenario.

I believe it was supposed to be a directed search, and assume the dog did not see him go in..that is just a guess, but that is how I would do it personally, could be wrong on that..


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I believe it was supposed to be a directed search, and assume the dog did not see him go in..that is just a guess, but that is how I would do it personally, could be wrong on that..


From the dogs reaction that's what I am thinking.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah Joby was right, dog couldn't figured out how to get in so she left the start position to help her dog, and loss 5 points to salvage the rest otherwise she would have failed that exercise.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> yep that explanation was about that scenario.
> 
> I believe it was supposed to be a directed search, and assume the dog did not see him go in..that is just a guess, but that is how I would do it personally, could be wrong on that..




Just saw this post, since he's my dog I figured I'd jump in. He did not get to see Darryl go in there. I was at another part of the field, facing a different direction when he went in. They sealed it all up where there was 'no door' and my dog had never seen that before. Instead of failing the whole thing, I showed him the way in and took whatever point loss I was going to get. I passed that scenario. I passed all of them except one stupid damn call off and it was my fault. All in all, the pressure was INSANE. This decoy really knows how to get in a dog's head and combine a small area with a veteran decoy and dog trainer, and something my dog has never seen before and that's a recipe for some serious stress. When I got done, Seven smelled like gasoline so bad I had to wash him off. :-o


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> Just saw this post, since he's my dog I figured I'd jump in. He did not get to see Darryl go in there. I was at another part of the field, facing a different direction when he went in. They sealed it all up where there was 'no door' and my dog had never seen that before. Instead of failing the whole thing, I showed him the way in and took whatever point loss I was going to get. I passed that scenario. I passed all of them except one stupid damn call off and it was my fault. All in all, the pressure was INSANE. This decoy really knows how to get in a dog's head and combine a small area with a veteran decoy and dog trainer, and something my dog has never seen before and that's a recipe for some serious stress. When I got done, Seven smelled like gasoline so bad I had to wash him off. :-o


 (thumbs up)... made the right choice...


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> (thumbs up)... made the right choice...


I couldn't believe that my highly trained, super intelligent dog who is trained to do all kinds of amazing things....was too dumb to realize how to get inside that tent with no door. Just goes to show you, at the end of the day they're still dogs lol


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Stop bs Georgia, you know your dog is to scared to go inside that tent, waiting for mama to come and help. LOL


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey, just because he has live bitten you more than he has bitten the suit doesn't mean that you have to hate on him \\/


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Georgia. I got to make it out and see you and Seven work the protection scenario in NJ. I couldn't see as much of the action as I would have liked because the field was pretty big, and I probably need glasses, but I got to see a good portion. I would have liked to have met you and Seven, but I turned my head for a second and guys had disappeared. I like his genetics and wanted to check him out.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Zakia Days said:


> Hi Georgia. I got to make it out and see you and Seven work the protection scenario in NJ. I couldn't see as much of the action as I would have liked because the field was pretty big, and I probably need glasses, but I got to see a good portion. I would have liked to have met you and Seven, but I turned my head for a second and guys had disappeared. I like his genetics and wanted to check him out.


Ah that sucks, shoulda came over and said hello. When I'm competing I get tunnel vision and I don't talk very much because I'm nervous. I'm sure people think I'm being a bitch but it's really just me trying not to puke. :-o


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

No worries. I'm sure the opportunity will present itself again. Does he have offspring working?


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=339075559565324&set=o.50032954114&type=2&theater
> 
> THis is from the outside. Facebook. not youtube.


I really like how this was set up, even though I'm not a big fan of how the points were awarded. Do you have any video of dogs that did the first part of it better?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

jamie lind said:


> I really like how this was set up, even though I'm not a big fan of how the points were awarded. Do you have any video of dogs that did the first part of it better?


 
I just saw it and posted it. I don't know if there were any other dogs competing in the threes that day. Georgia??


----------



## Stacey Beller (Dec 9, 2012)

Georgia dog was the only Level 3 that day.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

